# Our "pallet" goat house!!!



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

The guy that we bought the goats off of had made a goat house out of pallets so we copied his idea since there are pallets for the taking around here!!!!
Our goat shed ended up being about 8 feet by 8 feet for four goats. One keeps getting kicked out though so we made another one that is 3.5 feet by 8 feet off the back although she's not really down with sleeping in it!?!?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice. If you can, I would make it larger. Most goats don't want to be alone and that is why the other one isn't used.


----------

